# Windells Session 7 (Aug 5-11)...anyone going?



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

I'm going to session 2! less then 6 weeks away!! I'm an adult camper as well, I'll let you kno how it goes!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

It looks like this camps are pretty famous, I never knew about them till I visited hood. With all the snow they had this year, the conditions are going to be excellent all through the camp. 

Good luck, it sounds like it's a great place to meet people and make new friends.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm going to be there in session 2 as wel. Can't wait. Oh and Snowolf promised me a 4000ft vertical run. Hopefully, I won't die.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Must be nice, I wish I had the money to drop on those things maybe some day...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Mooz said:


> I'm going to be there in session 2 as wel. Can't wait. Oh and Snowolf promised me a 4000ft vertical run. Hopefully, I won't die.


oh you won't die!! just pretend its just like the shit mountains of pa... no worries... 5 more weeks!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Maybe we should of climbed up hood, but I was way to tired to do that.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

snowgypsy said:


> I'm going to session 2! less then 6 weeks away!! I'm an adult camper as well, I'll let you kno how it goes!




awesome, please do!

I talked to a lady there one day when I had some questions...and she said that apparently last year, the adult house partied so hard that the Windells people had to prevent their staff from hanging out there, bc they were useless the next day, lol. To me snowboarding = drinking anyway, but in a camp environment I'm sure it gets even more out of hand...

I was def relieved to hear that a) the adults are housed separately from the kiddies... b) there's a staffer whose job is to attend to the adult campers' needs... c) the skatepark is closed at night to the kids so that the adults can shred without feeling super embarrassed (haha)... 

Make sure you take advantage of the demo-ing, apparently they get all 2008-2009 boards from their sponsors...I'm def sweating some Lib Tech or Capita boards and am amazed that I'll be able to try them out for real as opposed to just reading about them online.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Sweet!! I was wondering bout the drinking policy, my confirmation says no alcohol allowed... um yeah, not gonna fly with me after a day on the mountain.

I'm actually thinking of doing two sessions this summer... if I do its gonna be the end of summer, so maybe session 7. not sure yet tho, gonna see how sesh 2 goes. 

4 more weeks from today!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that drinking policy doesn't apply to the old heads. Otherwise there'd be a mutiny and things would get ugly...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

3.8somethingsillynumber weeks till session 2. I call dibs on the whiskey


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

I told you my bar will be open upon arrival!!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> I told you my bar will be open upon arrival!!


That's exactly why I'm calling dibs in advance


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Snowolf, I'm also looking forward to trying this Stumptown coffee I've heard so much about...after all the late night tomfoolery I'm sure I'll need it in the mornings, haha.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Really! It's a locally (for you) roasted coffee and chain of shops...it's def nationally renowned among the hardcore coffeeheads.


Stumptown Coffee Roasters

wiki article

_Stumptown Coffee Roasters is an independent coffee roaster and retailer located in Portland, Oregon, United States.

The chain's flagship cafe and roastery on SE 45th and Division opened in 1999, and three other cafes, a roastery and a tasting annex have since opened in Portland as well as two locations in Seattle._


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

haha, just saw on the Windells Myspace page that MTV is going to be there for sessions 4, 5 and 6. I guess they have some show about summer camps?...if anyone even watches "M"TV anymore, that is...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

so when does session 1 start?

it should be pretty soon...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Next week (the 16th?) if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> so when does session 1 start?
> 
> it should be pretty soon...


session 1 started last week. session 2 starts on the 16th! yay!! only 4 more days!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Snowgypsy, keep us posted with daily updates! (after riding and before drinking, hah)


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

You sir have just created a paradox in time. After snowboarding but before drinking? Such a period does not exist!

You're just going to have to brush up on you drunk translation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

I guess I consider drinking while riding "hair of the dog" while drinking after riding is "drinking," lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Mooz said:


> You sir have just created a paradox in time. After snowboarding but before drinking? Such a period does not exist!


that is so true :laugh:


BTW do you guys have access to the internet there? I am not sure where you guys sleep, when assisting the camps.

But I have to agree that daily pictures would be fun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

we do have internet access, but I don't think I'll be taking my laptop considering I dropped it on the floor and shattered the screen. but if I can get to a computer I def will send pics everyday... if I'm not tooo intoxicated, cuz apparently there's no such thing as being sober... ever?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

speak for yourself snowgypsy! I've been sober since 11 pm last night!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> we do have internet access, but I don't think I'll be taking my laptop considering I dropped it on the floor and shattered the screen. but if I can get to a computer I def will send pics everyday... if I'm not tooo intoxicated, cuz apparently there's no such thing as being sober... ever?


I'll have my laptop and my trusty blackberry which means I have internet anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Mooz= did you ever get the skate banana board?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

I fly in monday at 12:30!! yeah, I've been keeping an eye on timberline. as of yesterday the 10day outlook looks pretty good, except for thursday. I dunno, we'll see... we all know how the weather works.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> Mooz= did you ever get the skate banana board?


Yes sir I did. I'ma ride the hell out of it too. Monday needs to get here faster! I swear to god this has been the longest week in my life.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> I fly in monday at 12:30!! yeah, I've been keeping an eye on timberline. as of yesterday the 10day outlook looks pretty good, except for thursday. I dunno, we'll see... we all know how the weather works.


I get in at 10:30


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck with your trip. You're going to have a blast over there, I love Hood.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got to stop reading this thread it just makes me angry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Yes sir I did. I'ma ride the hell out of it too. Monday needs to get here faster! I swear to god this has been the longest week in my life.




Pshhh!!!! I have to wait til motherfuckin AUGUST!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> I've got to stop reading this thread it just makes me angry.


oh just go find your corner!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> I've got to stop reading this thread it just makes me angry.


Thank God for Wakeboarding, if not I would be in your same situation .


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Man I need to move to Oregon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

If only I wasn't too stingy to take plane trips to things like this.....Baltimore MD= just about the worst place for boarding i could think of


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I lack the words to describe how awesome this place is. I'll try to get a full report up later this week but it's just wicked fun and we're all progressing so fast it's silly.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mooz said:


> and we're all progressing so fast it's silly.


get any tree runs in out there dave? :cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I bet they got him running "Ugly Volcano" by now....harr...harr....


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn, barely a peep out of anyone there now! You all must be having a blast...jeal!

Snowgypsy where you at?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

She is buried in the landing of something undoubtedly......


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

It's official, fuck college I'm going to Windells next year:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

hey guys, just got in on the red eye from portland... I'm so crazy tired! don't think I really slept in the week. I'm not gonna get into every detail right now, but windells is sooooo badass! mt. hood and Tline is heaven! non stop moving from 6:30am til 2 sometimes 3am. I can't even discribe what an amazing experience! late night sessions at BOB is so killer, and bonfires everynight! some of the best times I had was right on campus. It was everything and more then i even thought possible. staff there is soooo awesome, you can't even imagine how much they care and want you to progress!! I wanna go back! today! now! I miss everyone there!! and I need my daily fix of cobra dogs! 

snowolf, sorry I didn't get back to you. they barely gave us a chance to breathe much less get out for any freetime. It would have been so nice to meet up with you! I did send you a text on wed. (I think) not sure if you got it or not. hopefully next time I'll know what to expect, and can have a better plan. I will be back, hopefully for sesh 7!

mooz and I tons of pics, I will post when I have energy, for now I'm going to bed. I'm desperate for sleep!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> hey guys, just got in on the red eye from portland... I'm so crazy tired! don't think I really slept in the week. I'm not gonna get into every detail right now, but windells is sooooo badass! mt. hood and Tline is heaven! non stop moving from 6:30am til 2 sometimes 3am. I can't even discribe what an amazing experience! late night sessions at BOB is so killer, and bonfires everynight! some of the best times I had was right on campus. It was everything and more then i even thought possible. staff there is soooo awesome, you can't even imagine how much they care and want you to progress!! I wanna go back! today! now! I miss everyone there!! and I need my daily fix of cobra dogs!
> 
> snowolf, sorry I didn't get back to you. they barely gave us a chance to breathe much less get out for any freetime. It would have been so nice to meet up with you! I did send you a text on wed. (I think) not sure if you got it or not. hopefully next time I'll know what to expect, and can have a better plan. I will be back, hopefully for sesh 7!
> 
> mooz and I tons of pics, I will post when I have energy, for now I'm going to bed. I'm desperate for sleep!


Ditto all that. I just got home myself after leaving at noon yesterday lol. But not sleep for me, my MCL is properly jacked and I'm off to the Doc now. I would like to point out that Snowgypsy dislocated her shoulder and kept riding and continued riding when it kept popping in and out. Tough cookie that one is


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

snowgypsy said:


> I will be back, hopefully for sesh 7!



woo! Hope it happens! 

Man, I had no idea it was that hardcore...7 am?? Crap, maybe the nightlife in Portland will have to wait for another trip.

Knee and shoulder blowouts....yeah I guess that will happen if you're going big in the park. Can't wait to see thos pics!

I'm also contemplating telling MTV they can film me for that Camp'd show if they want, lol.

Glad to hear it was a great time though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

god I hate you ALLL it sounds like it was sooooo fun


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

con3593 said:


> god I hate you ALLL it sounds like it was sooooo fun


Yea I concur


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Mooz said:


> I would like to point out that Snowgypsy dislocated her shoulder and kept riding and continued riding when it kept popping in and out. Tough cookie that one is


Oh and ridin with an aircast on your ankle and an mcl the size of a grapefruit is soooo pussy!!! I would take a dislocated shoulder over that any day!!! I wanna go back sooooo bad...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wondering, I'm dropping off and picking up a carload of kids for the last session, so is it possible and is it worth it to do a short hike and some turns before jumping back in the car and driving 6 hours back to Bham.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> Oh and ridin with an aircast on your ankle and an mcl the size of a grapefruit is soooo pussy!!! I would take a dislocated shoulder over that any day!!! I wanna go back sooooo bad...


haha I still can't believe I got my boot to fit around the aircast. As for the MCL, I went in for an xray which was clear so the MRI is next. It's getting better daily so I doubt it's anything major.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^^ so how was the board?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> ^^^^ so how was the board?



I'll tell you this, I didn't ride my arbor the entire week


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mooz said:


> I'll tell you this, I didn't ride my arbor the entire week


Ok I must have missed this somewhere what did you buy now Dave???


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Ok I must have missed this somewhere what did you buy now Dave???


skate banana if i recall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^^ Correct.


Some when are you going to post some pics


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Ok I must have missed this somewhere what did you buy now Dave???


The lib-tech skate banana. That board is re-damn-diculous. Made it super easy for me to learn tail/nose presses. By the end of the week I was able to rotate a little while in a tail press and still keep my balance. I give the board all the credit for that  Popping was sooo natural too, it just responded to everything I wanted it to do. It felt like the board was an extension of me and not something strapped to my feet.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> ^^^^ Correct.
> 
> 
> Some when are you going to post some pics


Setting up some hosting space for that. Everyone loaded their pics on my laptop so I could post them and then e-mail it out to everyone who was there. It was hands down one of the best weeks I've ever spent riding. 

I'm not going to compare it to the jay peak meet but I will say that if the same people who were at the Jay event had been at this, it would have been the best week of my life.

Oh and I didn't break any gear!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

oh shwerd, Bueano choice there home skillet. I really can't wait to get a chance to ride my Graft more. Damn you people who get to go to Hood.. I buy a new toy get to ride it once in shit conditions, you guys on the other hand....


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> oh shwerd, Bueano choice there home skillet. I really can't wait to get a chance to ride my Graft more. Damn you people who get to go to Hood.. I buy a new toy get to ride it once in shit conditions, you guys on the other hand....


I totally rocked shwerd as my word of the week several times out there for you Dan. As for the conditions, I just laughed every time someone complained about the "slush". I had to explain to them that in our area, slush is some of the best riding we can hope for.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Was it icy slush (like corn type) or was it the sticky stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

and did yall demo any hot new boards?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> It has transitioned into that really good corn. We had a week of hot weather where it got to 100 in Portland and that set thing up good for the res of the summer up there. All the terrain parks now are heavily salted to keep it firm and fast. That crap we dealt with in the afternoons, is a spring phenomenon really.
> 
> Hey Mooz, how does that banana do as far as pop for ollies and jumps? I am curious how the rocker design works in that regard.


Kinda hard to compare since I didn't know how to ollie (properly) prior to this but I did notice it didn't take much to pop huge on a jump with that board.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

where would I go about getting such a board?

Never mind, it cannot handle my clown shoe feet..BACK TO ROME


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

where the pictures at!! 

I know you all must have recovered by now, surely...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Losing My Edge said:


> where the pictures at!!
> 
> I know you all must have recovered by now, surely...


Not all of us recovered lol. I have 4 weeks of physical therapy and then maybe surgery. Hopefully I can avoid the surgery but that depends on the PT. At the same time, I can ride a freakin half pipe now so it was well worth it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

ooh ooh i have surgery too, tommorow at 1:30 PM i get my ear operated on, then some time within the next month I get my ACL operated on:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's a link to some footage from session 2 for those of you who went...reminisce!

Windells Summer 2008 Session 2


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Did u really get hurt??



Yeah I dislocated me knee and didn't realize it. I just thought it was tweaked when the sharp blinding pain turned to dull pain. What actually happened was my knee went back into place. Either way I kept riding and I tore the medial patellafemoral ligament that holds my knee in place (not sure if I tore it because I kept riding or if I tore it when I dislocated the knee). The next day out I rolled my ankle on a huge jump (duh loose boots is BAD) tearing a ligament on my ankle and straining my achillies. 

I have 3 more weeks of physical therapy but it's progressing well and I've been adding a lot of heavy quad workouts in the gym to make the area stronger. My knee feels a lot better and I can finally stand on my toes again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

*yello*

Hey I'm going to session 6 and am pretty damn excited. Should I keep my equipment to a minimum? I'm planning on bringing two boards, just in case. Do I need a sleeping bag? I heard the snow is still pretty nice, which is awesome! I've read the entire thread, but if you have anything else you can tell me I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

zan said:


> Hey I'm going to session 6 and am pretty damn excited. Should I keep my equipment to a minimum? I'm planning on bringing two boards, just in case. Do I need a sleeping bag? I heard the snow is still pretty nice, which is awesome! I've read the entire thread, but if you have anything else you can tell me I'd appreciate it!


If your an adult camper your not gonna need a sleeping bag, the adult house has linens already there. as for bringing two boards, its totally up to you, but you can demo any board you want while you are there. I know how the airlines are now, so keep your boardbag under 50lbs and you should be okay, but your prolly gonna buy alot of stuff there so keep that in mind for on your way back... If you skate, bring your board so you can have your own board to play in BOB. again if your an adult bring money to the mountain, you will get to stop at cobra dogs in goverment camp on your way back, and you don't want to miss eating the best freakin hot dog in the world!! mmmmm and redbull slushies!! If you have any other questions feel free to ask... trust me, your gonna have a awesome time. I'm heading back to hood in a week and a half... not going to camp, but I can't get enough of the summer riding!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

*thx*

thanks for the info Gypsy. I'll try to keep it light for sure. Just curious, what type of stuff did you buy there? Are you talking about boards and other equip? Red Bull slushie... mmm.. Damn I could go for one right now. I'm in Nevada and it is hot as hell. Im gonna have a great time no matter what. Hopefully I can work on some jumps and tricks and be ready for the season in Tahoe. I think it should be easier to learn more with the counselors.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

zan said:


> thanks for the info Gypsy. I'll try to keep it light for sure. Just curious, what type of stuff did you buy there? Are you talking about boards and other equip? Red Bull slushie... mmm.. Damn I could go for one right now. I'm in Nevada and it is hot as hell. Im gonna have a great time no matter what. Hopefully I can work on some jumps and tricks and be ready for the season in Tahoe. I think it should be easier to learn more with the counselors.


Yeah you learn a lot and fast. I think Meg will probably be your coach. She rocks, you'll learn a lot from her. As for the sleeping bag, I brought mine. I had no desire to touch those skeevy sheets. I spent most of my money on beer. I found that if you buy your own case then a case for the "house", no one will touch your stuff 

Oh and don't buy black windell's water bottles. There's a gnome stealing the fucking things.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

zan said:


> thanks for the info Gypsy. I'll try to keep it light for sure. Just curious, what type of stuff did you buy there? Are you talking about boards and other equip? Red Bull slushie... mmm.. Damn I could go for one right now. I'm in Nevada and it is hot as hell. Im gonna have a great time no matter what. Hopefully I can work on some jumps and tricks and be ready for the season in Tahoe. I think it should be easier to learn more with the counselors.


I didn't really buy anything, but I bought sum stuff from meg, cobra dogs and beer, and maybe some vodka... ooooohhh and lotsa redbull, and monsters haha. but alot of people bought stuff outta the shop, then there are the coaches sales, which you may want to check out. I dunno, alot of people couldn't fit everything in their bags. then there are the water bottles which magically disappear all the time... as for the coaches, all of them are awesome, patient, all they want you to do is progress... unless you act like a baby then they have every right to yell at you... you'll have a great time!! let us know how it goes, and def take pictures... we waited til the last day, after my shoulder was dislocated, and mooz's ankle and knee were the size of baby humans... so take your pics early!!


----------



## chags613 (Jul 26, 2008)

high cascade session 4 watch out for the gypsies though.. jk


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey i'm thinking about going there but i've heard some crazy shit about it. i've heard that it's like a big party camp are they like serious with the no 'illegal substances' rule. like one of my friends went there and they said sometimes the counselors partied like the kids. is all of that true?


----------

